
What Intelligence Agencies Concluded About Russian Attack on the U.S. Election - RealGeek
http://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/06/us/politics/russian-hack-report.html
======
stockpuppets
Summary from a previously deleted comment here:

    
    
      "It's concerning how influential Russia's propaganda & PsyOps
      campaign has affected America(ns)"  
    

It's interesting to hear about the recent talking points in major news media
publications about "FAKE NEWS" which is just newspeak for Propaganda.

Some might not be aware, but in 2013 the US removed protections against
domestic propaganda:

    
    
      The U.S. Information and Educational Exchange Act of 1948
       (Public Law 80-402), popularly called the Smith–Mundt 
      Act, specifies the terms in which the United States 
      government can engage global audiences, also known as 
      propaganda. The act was first introduced as the Bloom 
      Bill in December 1945 in the 79th Congress and 
      subsequently passed by the 80th Congress and signed into 
      law by President Harry S. Truman on January 27, 1948.
    
    
      The National Defense Authorization Act for Fiscal Year 
      2013 (section 1078 (a)) amended the United States 
      Information and Educational Exchange Act of 1948 and the 
      Foreign Relations Authorization Act of 1987, allowing for 
      materials produced by the State Department and the 
      Broadcasting Board of Governors (BBG) to be released 
      within United States borders for the Archivist of the 
      United States.
    

[https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130715/11210223804/anti-...](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130715/11210223804/anti-
propaganda-ban-repealed-freeing-state-dept-to-direct-its-broadcasting-arm-
american-citizens.shtml)

------
guscost
Just a heads up, missing from the NYTimes highlights is a conclusion that RT
ran anti-fracking activist programming as well, with the suggested goal being
to increase dependence on Gazprom oil:

[http://dailycaller.com/2017/01/06/us-intel-report-
confirms-k...](http://dailycaller.com/2017/01/06/us-intel-report-confirms-
kremlin-pushed-anti-fracking-propaganda/)

To get the most complete information it is usually a good idea to read this
kind of report directly:

[https://icontherecord.tumblr.com/post/155494946443/odni-
stat...](https://icontherecord.tumblr.com/post/155494946443/odni-statement-on-
declassified-intelligence)

The part about the anti-fracking stuff is on page 8.

~~~
Jill_the_Pill
Thanks, that is really interesting. Just last night, we were speculating what,
besides general chaos, might be Russia's interest in Turnip, and fracking vs.
oil came up.

It's kind of a baffling feeling, to be anti-fracking and to have to sort out
what parts of your anti-fracking background information may have been derived
from propaganda.

~~~
guscost
I would bet that Russia also has a longstanding policy to push propaganda
against nuclear power. RT was raising a great deal of alarm after Fukushima,
for example.

I don't mean to claim that all propaganda is false, or that you have to start
supporting fracking or fission or anything, but it is always important to
consider potential conflicts of interest with this stuff. As another example,
Friends of the Earth was started by an oil company executive:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friends_of_the_Earth](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friends_of_the_Earth)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Orville_Anderson](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Orville_Anderson)

